# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات SARAS BOXES HWK شروحات :  شرح كيفية استخدام خاصية Patch MSL لفك شفرة اجهزة سامسونغ العنيدة على التورنادو.

## bodr41

*شرح كيفية استخدام خاصية Patch MSL لفك شفرة اجهزة سامسونغ العنيدة.  اليوم ان شاء الله سنحاول فهم كيفية استخدام خاصية Patch MSL الجديدة حيث اضيفت في الاصدار الاخير لتتعامل مع اجهزة سامسونغ دات طبقة الحماية القوية والمستعصية MSL
وهي تعني :  MSL : Mobile Security Layer ومنها MSL , MSL2 , MSL16 , MSL3* *باختصار MSL هي منطقة حماية الجهاز بها اكواد يتم تعطيلها وكسر حمايتها عن طريق خاصية Patch MSL وبالتالي يسهل علينا فك شفرتها. * *لدلك سنحاول اعطاء شرح تفصيلي لاستخدام هده الخاصية.*  *ناخد جهاز سامسونغ* *E1080T* *الدي سنحاول فك شفرته عن طريق خاصية Patch MSL*  * لنتابع شرح الطريقة                               
اسال الله التوفيق  bodr41     *

----------


## seffari

عمل رائع بارك الله فيك

----------


## zakaria78

بارك الله فيك اخي 
موضوع وشرح ممتاز

----------


## amer

بارك الله فيك

----------


## xmaroc

السلام عليك اخي ما ذكرته صحيح  
ولكن لاداعي لتحديد ملفات لفلاش  الان على الاصدار الجديد على سبيل المثال هذا الجهاز e1150    هنا تظهر الخاصية الجديدة ودورها    الان النتيجة

----------


## bodr41

*اخي xmaroc خاصية Patch MSL لم تضاف الا في الاصدار الاخير
وقد وضحنا طريقة فك الشفرة لاجهزة من فئة OM/Swift* *لكن مادكرته لا ينجح مع بعض الاجهزة
كدلك الاجهزة التي نستخدم فيها كابل J750 وE210 لن نحتاج في فك الشفرة الا لخاصية Mobile INFO او Unlock
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]** *

----------


## bediELT

merci

----------


## mahmoud987

مشكور اخي الكريم

----------


## ميمون20

شرح ومجهود مشكور....

----------

